# [Req Help] Switching from Godaddy Workspace Email to GMail



## lywyre (Jan 20, 2016)

Hi,
Our company is having the domain and email both serviced by Godaddy.

We are frequently having issues with email services. Despite their commercials saying that they have world class support, they are shoddy and novice at best.
Our boss has decided enough is enough and lets switch to email.

Can anybody who have done this please share their migration experience to GMail (business/corporate).
Specifically, I want to know

 What kind of account we should create with GMail
 What are the steps that is required to do this switch
 How long will it take to switch to GMail
 We have 30 email accounts with Godaddy, and what would be the cost with GMail per user per year.
 Will there be a break in time where we cannot receive email, if yes, how long will it be.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## ramakanta (Jan 20, 2016)

try Sign In

*login.live.com/login.srf?wa=wsigni...1&owasuffix=owa%2f&id=64855&snsc=1&cbcxt=mail


----------



## masteringvmware (Jan 28, 2016)

Hello,

You can use google apps for work for your email accounts.
Google services is always best as compared to other.
First you will have to register for google apps for work & than you can add more accounts.
The cost for user's is around INR 1500/Per User Per Year or INR 150/per user/per month.

If you require any help i can help you i already done google apps for work setup.


----------

